# HayTalk made me do it!



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Spent a couple hours today digging out a winter project. Bought it for$1500 21 years ago to restore. I think the time has come. 1972 IH 1210 4X4


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've always had a thing for the international vehicles. Love it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a 1970 Int. Scout. Handled like crap but a really cool vehicle. I had a lot of fun in that "can".

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> I had a 1970 Int. Scout. Handled like crap but a really cool vehicle. I had a lot of fun in that "can".
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've heard tell you don't drive a Scout, you herd it down the road.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pictures when you're done restoring it.

I had a 78 scout II that was my hunting and fishing rig. Loved driving it. It handled fairly well on the road, drove it down the highway 70mph all the time. Transmission went out and wasn't going to replace it as it was a rust bucket. Buddy gave me a 73 scout for some money he owed me. Thought the engine was bad, was going to swap out motors with the 78 I had but his motor wasn't bad, he just had two spark plug wires switched around. Ended up selling both of them and really wish that I hadn't.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought that was a picture of an old Tonka truck lol.


----------

